# Dead or sleeping?



## Nic (May 3, 2009)

Every spring I go through this with my Arisaema, polygonatum and sundry other garden treasures, but it is always worst with the cyps, perhaps because I am still new (3 years now). Last spring I flowered a yellow slipper, I think parviflorum var. parviflorum, and then ordered 2 new ones - Aki pastel, which is in bloom now (yum) and Gisela, which is spiking, and hiding a bud which I can feel when I squeeze. I also have Parv. Pubescens which has thrown 2 spikes, and looks to have at least 1 bud hidden in the spike. No sign, however, of the Parv var parv. Is it sleeping or is it dead? I heard it is usually late to emerge. I have killed my share of orchids in my time. I am only interested in establishing these plants in the ground, as part of a spring planting of trillium, arisaema, and mayapple. Y'all can keep the pot culture.


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2009)

Depends on the weather and how deep you planted them, hope they're alive.


----------



## Nic (May 3, 2009)

here is Aki pastel - first flower!


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2009)

Doesn't matter if the weather is too cold and the species plant is still hybernating.


----------



## Nic (May 3, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Depends on the weather and how deep you planted them, hope they're alive.



Planted just below soil level, at the top of a lumber retaining wall that provides perfect drainage. Woodsy light soil. Fairly constant light shade. I read in the Plant Delights catalogue that they emerge in mid-May so fingers crossed they are sleeping! We had some bitter cold - no snow cover, but I think they are pretty hardy plants - my concern has always been the tropical summers in the south. Parv var parv should be fairly tolerant of the muggies, though - I know they grow wild not far from here. Anyone else have experience with this Cyp in the ground?


----------



## Nic (May 3, 2009)

Maybe with Ganesh's blessing they will live and flower 2 spikes!


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2009)

Our canadian neighbors here!


----------



## Nic (May 3, 2009)

Hope this image is better!


----------



## Nic (May 3, 2009)

Sorry that is huge! I have to figure this image thing out! I see I have an aphid also!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 3, 2009)

My parviflorum has emerged, came out at the same time as kentuckiense...but kentuckiense is almost completely leafed out, while my parvi is just an inch high...meanwhile, pubescens emerged much later than either, yet is as leafed out as kentuckiense..doesn't look like it will bloom this year though...Eric


----------



## Kevin (May 4, 2009)

Do you have a picture of this parviflorum var. parviflorum from previous years? Aki is a cross using parv var. pubescens, and Gisela is a cross using the small yellow, either parv var. parv or var. makasin, if there are indeed two varieties. So, if your hybrids are blooming, or doing well, then chances are the one that isn't up yet is dead, or at least very sick. I would carefully dig around it to see what the eyes look like, then that will tell you. Where are you growing, by the way?


----------



## parvi_17 (May 4, 2009)

Don't freak about the parviflorum just yet. My hybrid Cyps emerge before the species in general, although not so far ahead that they are in bloom before the species have emerged. My Emil and Gisela emerge about a week before my parviflorums. It sounds like your growing conditions should be fine. Keep us posted.

Nice Aki Pastel by the way!


----------



## Nic (May 4, 2009)

Kevin said:


> Do you have a picture of this parviflorum var. parviflorum from previous years? Aki is a cross using parv var. pubescens, and Gisela is a cross using the small yellow, either parv var. parv or var. makasin, if there are indeed two varieties. So, if your hybrids are blooming, or doing well, then chances are the one that isn't up yet is dead, or at least very sick. I would carefully dig around it to see what the eyes look like, then that will tell you. Where are you growing, by the way?



I am in the Virginia D.C. 'burbs. I can't find the marker and don't want to dig around willy-nilly in case I split the crown. Digging up dormant plants is my main failing. I always manage to slice the near emergent shoot just before it breaks ground. If it is dead it is dead, and digging it up won't help it. Just have to cross fingers.


----------



## goldenrose (May 4, 2009)

You're getting there  now somewhere in between on the pic size! I sure do like the Aki!


----------



## Nic (May 9, 2009)

I'm going to go with... dead.


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2009)

Sorry, if dead dig around and see if you can find traces.


----------



## biothanasis (May 10, 2009)

Nice bloom!!! I hope everything is alive!!!Do not loose hope!!! But then again a surprise with a tip breaking the ground surface is always nice...


----------



## Nic (May 20, 2009)

Nic said:


> I'm going to go with... dead.



It's alive!!!!:clap:

No flower this year but I am still happy as a Carolina boy at a pig picking party!


----------

